# Antidepressants and memory loss



## 23376 (Jul 31, 2006)

I've noticed that while I have been taking Effexor XR that I have had some significant memory issues. These are mostly short term memory problems, like remembering a conversation with my wife or children, forgetting where I placed things.Anyone else out there have similar problems on antidepressants?Any suggestions or tips on on how to combat this problem?


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

I had the same problem on Effexor XR. They told me only thing I could do to try and combat it is to go off of it. I did. It's not much better now. It's a little better, but I think most of it's permanent unfortunately. There are still days that I feel like I'm living in a fog.


----------

